# Broken dust collection Ridgid R4511



## GageBoys (Feb 4, 2011)

Just recently finished a project and noticed halfway through that I had broken the dust collection assembly just above the Herculift. I've been using my shopvac with the 4" port and managed to break two of the mounting brackets that hold the assembly to the bottom of the TS. Just curious if anyone else has experienced this or something similar and If anyone has a remedy. I have not yet brainstormed any solutions other than purchasing new if possible.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Gage,why do think it broke....vibration and subsequent fatigue?


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

If it's plastic, you could try some two part epoxy. I've used it on cracked motorcycle plastics before and it has held up with the vibration from a bike.


----------



## GageBoys (Feb 4, 2011)

Don't know, possibly overtorque, the whole top edge is 1/8" plastic that is bolted into the frame. Been using shopvac that may have also added to fatigue due to being offset from table. I noticed it when I was cutting mdf with a horrible blade I had just bought that was binding and burning the material. Switched To a better blade and was tiptop from there


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

One way to help sanchez's idea(and it works on bike skins as well)is go find some of the drywall "tape" thats a fibre glass mesh of sorts.You'll know it when you see it.....works good,you wrap a section thats gonna be stressed and then smear(technical term)the epoxy on.Be aware that epoxy's in general work better the slower the drying time.The 5 minute stuff is what we call "crispy critter" compared to Smooth-on EA40(don't quote me on that #).Too lazy to go look at the jug.We buy it in gallon units and use it for bow limb laminations....it has flex in it when cured.Which is 12 hrs.

Another reinforcing technique is go to auto parts joint and they should have some fibre glass mat for use with Bondo in a very hillbilly bodywork sort of way.Bondo is in crispy category because of its quick cure.You just have to use too much of it compared to above epoxy's.

Gotta tell ya........the above is gettin dang close to just making the part out of F-glass.You can make a plug out of wood in whatever shape the part requires.A little Bondo & clearcoat the thing,then wax it up...gelcoat or whatever.....then glass it.Once cured you knock the plug out.For one-off DC parts it is an option.And for those when enough just isn't enough,theres always carbon fibre,haha.BW


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey man,
You may just want to go out and buy some Liquid Nails or construction adhesive for this project. Use some PVC glue for some added support on the outside. I recently finished some Homemade Blast gates and TS hookups with this stuff. It works well, holds up nice, and the adhesive is literally like a rock once it dries.


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

GageBoys said:


> Just recently finished a project and noticed halfway through that I had broken the dust collection assembly just above the Herculift. I've been using my shopvac with the 4" port and managed to break two of the mounting brackets that hold the assembly to the bottom of the TS. Just curious if anyone else has experienced this or something similar and If anyone has a remedy. I have not yet brainstormed any solutions other than purchasing new if possible.


 doesn't ridgid have a lifetime warrenty? i know my t3660 has.


----------



## GageBoys (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes and I did get the lifetime warranty approved, I will contact Ridgid. In the meantime I am making repairs and ended up going with fiberglass and resin that I had leftover from a project for the wife. So far so good, I'm quite sure it's already stronger than before. I think I will apply 1 more coating for cleanup purposes


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Spent some time in front of our '47 Delta BS yesterday........and this thread came to mind.Am going to make a wooden plug for an under table dust pickup made out of carbon fibre...I think they'll sell for just under 2000$

Joking on the CF,but not about makin the plug.....just gonna use fibre glass.The metal one thats under there now can be improved,it isn't "swoopy" enough,Haha.Thanks for the inspiration.BW


----------

